# Головокружение, спондилоартроз, протрузии, ВБН, СПА



## Екатерина Косинская (20 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте.
Меня зовут Екатерина, 25 лет. В 23 года столкнулась с проблемой головокружения. Резко, в одно мгновение, в феврале 2020 года началось головокружение и с того дня не проходит. Кружится внутри головы в течение всего дня, около 100-200-300-400 приступов за день, хуже всего на работе. Как только хожу пешком, голова успокаивается. Стоит только сесть и тут же все начинается сначала. Голова, шея, спина не болят. Работаю мастером маникюра, работа сидячая, шея всегда в напряжении.
Все, что меня беспокоит-это головокружение. Медикаментозное лечение не даёт результатов. Эскузан, мексидол, кортексин, вазонит, бетасерк, цитофлавин, цераксон, комбилипен, милдронат, кавинтон, церебролизин, этоксидол, сермион, семакс в разных комбинациях, дозах и схемах улучшений не принесли. Фезам и пантокальцин дали улучшения на месяц, повторный курс спустя три месяца уже не помогает. Проходила мануальную терапию у трёх врачей. Сейчас прохожу сеансы ударно волновой терапии, лазер, Хивамат массаж, мезоинжекторная терапия, уколы Остеоколл. Улучшений нет. Хожу в бассейн на аквааэробику, делаю гимнастику на растяжение и укрепление мышц шеи. Ставят диагноз ВБН, СПА, тревожность. На мрт протрузии, нестабильность, смещения позвонков. На УЗИ сосудов шеи пережатие позвоночной артерии. Не могу понять куда дальше двигаться и что ещё предпринять. Подскажите! Показана ли операция при таких случаях?


----------



## AIR (20 Дек 2021)

Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Здравствуйте


Вечер добрый.
Обычно обследование начинают с самого простого и достаточно информативного УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы (у Вас есть), а также рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.  Но, на мой взгляд, самое главное,  качественный мануальный осмотр.  И только когда данных методов недостаточно,  делают более сложные и дорогостоящие.
Теперь немножко "пробежимся" по написанному.



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Кружится внутри головы в течение всего дня, около 100-200-300-400 приступов за день, хуже всего на работе. Как только хожу пешком, голова успокаивается. Работаю мастером маникюра, работа сидячая, шея всегда в напряжении.


Длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы "стабилизаторы положения головы в пространстве " приводит к их напряжению, скованности, застойности...  Сели "за работу"  - их натяжение,  напряжение и соответствующая реакция. При движении нет такого постоянного напряжения,  нет и реакции.



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Медикаментозное лечение не даёт результатов. Эскузан, мексидол, кортексин, вазонит, бетасерк, цитофлавин, цераксон, комбилипен, милдронат, кавинтон, церебролизин, этоксидол, сермион, семакс в разных комбинациях, дозах и схемах улучшений не принесли.


И не даст, нагрузка сохраняется, компрессия сосудистого сплетения и нервных веточек сохраняется.



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Проходила мануальную терапию у трёх врачей.


Дело в том, что обычно мануальная диагностика и лечение являются основным методом. Но, имеется НО, и очень большое. Доктор должен иметь достаточный опыт работы с подобными состояниями, на кранио-вертебральном переходе, владеть мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.  Стандартный мануальный подход может и навредить.



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Сейчас прохожу сеансы ударно волновой терапии, лазер, Хивамат массаж, мезоинжекторная терапия, уколы Остеоколл. Улучшений нет.


Без очень точной локализации проблемы, это что то вроде стрельбы "по площадям".



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> делаю гимнастику на растяжение и укрепление мышц шеи


Вы прочитайте то, что написали ниже  :



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> На мрт протрузии, нестабильность, смещения позвонков. На УЗИ сосудов шеи пережатие позвоночной артерии.


Вы, типа, "клин клином" вышибаете.  🤔 Или "то, что не убивает нас, делает нас сильнее".  То есть, имеется нестабильность,  протрузии,  смещение позвонков,  пережатие артерии и Вы всё это растягиваете, а потом "укрепляете". или наоборот. 🤔



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Подскажите!! Показана ли операция при таких случаях?


Если и дальше будете так активно лечиться, то может и понадобиться в итоге.



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Не могу понять куда дальше двигаться и что ещё предпринять.


Не двигаться никуда дальше,  а вернуться на "исходные позиции " , для уточнения диагноза и потом уже составления плана лечения.
P.S. Предполагаю, что доброкачественное позиционное головокружение уже исключили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2021)

> ...Кружится внутри головы в течение всего дня, около 100-200-300-400 приступов за день, хуже всего на работе.


Кардиограмма с экстрасистолами? Суточный монитор ЭКГ делали?


----------



## Екатерина Косинская (21 Дек 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Вы, типа, "клин клином" вышибаете.  🤔 Или "то, что не убивает нас, делает нас сильнее".  То есть, имеется нестабильность,  протрузии,  смещение позвонков,  пережатие артерии и Вы всё это растягиваете, а потом "укрепляете". или наоборот. 🤔


Спасибо за ответ. Да, видимо клин клином, по совету невролога.. Может подскажете как найти то такого мануального, возможно есть сайты, где есть информация о них



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кардиограмма с экстрасистолами? Суточный монитор ЭКГ делали?


Здравствуйте. Нет, не делала. Только обычное ЭКГ. Синусовая тахикардия.


----------



## AIR (21 Дек 2021)

Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ


🤝



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Да, видимо клин клином, по совету невролога.


Дело в том, что как говорится "шея дело тонкое".. И при таком активном воздействии на шею, иногда приходится лечить результаты лечения. 
Вы пропустили предложение с рекомендацией сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.  Выложенный снимок сделан "кучкой ", с обратной стороны и трудно разглядеть отдельные кадры, но похоже что имеется мышечная асимметрия с отклонением от вертикальной оси и одно плечо повыше другого, изменения и на кранио-вертебральном уровне.



Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Может подскажете как найти то такого мануального, возможно есть сайты, где есть информация о них


К сожалению это очень индивидуально,  хорошо если у доктора имеется опыт работы в профильной клинике.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Дек 2021)

Согласен с мнением доктора А.И. Рудковского.  
Со своей стороны рекомендую консультацию ЛОР-врача для исключения патологии вестибулярного аппарата.


----------



## Екатерина Косинская (21 Дек 2021)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ. Такую патологию врачи исключили.



AIR написал(а):


> Дело в том, что как говорится "шея дело тонкое".. И при таком активном воздействии на шею, иногда приходится лечить результаты лечения.
> Вы пропустили предложение с рекомендацией сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.  Выложенный снимок сделан "кучкой ", с обратной стороны и трудно разглядеть отдельные кадры, но похоже что имеется мышечная асимметрия с отклонением от вертикальной оси и одно плечо повыше другого, изменения и на кранио-вертебральном уровне.


Рентген сделаю. И буду искать мануального. Спасибо!


----------



## Анастасия050524 (21 Дек 2021)

@Екатерина Косинская, я тоже мастер маникюра и тоже с такими симптомами. Спа, вбн, грыжи с3-4, с5-6. Вот моя тема. Тоже выпила тонну лекарств, тоже прошла мануального, иглоукалывание, все так же. Голова кружится сильно, очень. Не знаю что делать, я в отчаинье впадаю. Невролог один только сказал, что миофасциальный синдром и невроз. Показаний к операции нет говорят, а я уже 2 месяца лежу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2021)

Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> Нет, не делала. Только обычное ЭКГ. Синусовая тахикардия.


А от чего синусовая тахикардия?
Я бы исключил сердечную причину головокружений. Лучший вариант - суточное ЭКГ с фиксацией этих 100-200-300-400 приступов по времени.


----------



## tankist (22 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А от чего синусовая тахикардия?
> Я бы исключил сердечную причину головокружений. Лучший вариант - суточное ЭКГ с фиксацией этих 100-200-300-400 приступов по времени.


Повесить Холтера на сутки - и к кардиологу.


----------



## Екатерина Косинская (23 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> ... я тоже мастер маникюра и тоже с такими симптомами. Спа, вбн, грыжи с3-4, с5-6. Вот моя тема. Тоже выпила тонну лекарств, тоже прошла мануального, иглоукалывание, все так же...


Здравствуйте. Здоровья Вам. Почитала вашу тему, тихий ужас, конечно. Про свою и вашу проблему склоняюсь к тому, что пишут про зажатые мышцы шеи. Пробуйте и делитесь информацией.

Хотя так же не исключаю у себя и то, что нужно проверить сердце.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (26 Дек 2021)

Екатерина Косинская написал(а):


> ...Про свою и вашу проблему склоняюсь к тому, что пишут про зажатые мышцы шеи. Пробуйте и делитесь информацией.
> 
> Хотя так же не исключаю у себя и то, что нужно проверить сердце.


С сердцем проблемы есть, у меня пролапс, плюс правая позвоночная артерия 1.9 мм. Но это давно и живу я с этим всю жизнь. Хожу по врачам уже много. Врачи склоняются больше к остеохондрозу. Как сказал один врач, что была длительная нагрузка на шею вызвала миофасциальный синдром и из за него полезли грыжи и остеофиты. Теперь грыжа даёт спазм, переживая сосуды в голову, вот тебе и моё состояние. Я не думала, что шейный остеохондроз это ад. Не тот когда говорят шею продуло, а самый настоящий остеохондроз. Когда совсем плохо, то пью мидокалм, он теперь мой друг и враг в одном лице. С батасерка врач перевёл на кавинтон, он расширяет сосуды в голове, потому что начались ишемические атаки с паническими вместе. Сказал, что массаж вам жизненно необходим, но осторожный, так как ещё и грыжи в шее. Купила себе ещё мячик для триггерного массажа, делаю, не знаю на сколько эффективно это, но делаю все равно. Ещё последний врач, предположил проблему с щитовидной железой, после праздников пойду к эндокринологу. У меня просто начались сильные задержки, тремор, холодный пот по телу, невролог захотел исключить гормоны щит железы. Не поверите, самый толковый оказался врач из нашей районной больницы, бесплатный, которые на пальцах мне все объяснил и составил лечение конкретное к моей проблеме, отправил к кардиолог, эндокринологу и заставил сдать анализы. К слову от кавинтона + мидокалм, становится легче, значит проблема в мышцах. Спрашивала про операцию, я уже если честно готова к ней, но врач сказал, что пока лечимся, ждём, проходим все анализы, массажи, таблетки, ждём. Обрадовал меня, что если что, операцию можно сделать всегда, но пока что об ней не нужно говорить, потому что лечение не пройдено в полном объёме. Потом общавшись с разными мастерами маникюра и ресниц оказалось, что у них у всех грыжи в шее и остеохондроз вечный. Если честно, даже если отпустит, больше не хочу работать мастером маникюра, я такой ад сейчас проходу, я столько денег уже потратила, больше такое не хочу.


----------

